
Misinformation about the Notre Dame fire spread quickly on social media - _bxg1
https://www.theverge.com/interface/2019/4/16/18320028/notre-dame-fire-misinformation-twitter-facebook-youtube
======
_bxg1
I hope that a generation from now we will have learned our lesson, and
developed the natural skepticism required to interface with anonymous billions
online.

